# Newbie from Oakville - Hi there, folks...



## Booter (Jan 30, 2021)

Greetings everyone ...
Just stumbled across this site a few moments ago while searching for some tooling.
Looked at the site and registered pretty well immediately.
I'm a hobby machine guy ... got my first lathe 40 years ago and have a little home-shop with a couple of mills a lathe, a little shaper, tons of tooling (you know _that _story ... ).  Nice British lathe sitting in the garden shed waiting for my son, a machinist, to come pick it up.
Have ventured into some foundry work, too.
Looking forward to spending more time here.
Thanks for looking
Booter


----------



## DPittman (Jan 30, 2021)

Booter said:


> Greetings everyone ...
> Just stumbled across this site a few moments ago while searching for some tooling.
> Looked at the site and registered pretty well immediately.
> I'm a hobby machine guy ... got my first lathe 40 years ago and have a little home-shop with a couple of mills a lathe, a little shaper, tons of tooling (you know _that _story ... ).  Nice British lathe sitting in the garden shed waiting for my son, a machinist, to come pick it up.
> ...


Welcome, it sounds like you will fit in here well!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  We like pictures and project updates here.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 30, 2021)

Cool beans!  Welcome!  We have a couple folks local to your area - I am north of Barrie


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 30, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Booter.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome from Collingwood


----------



## trlvn (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome.  I'm from Oakville too!

"a couple of mills" AND a shaper too?!?  Whatcha making?

Craig


----------



## Hruul (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ryanthemillwright0919 (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome!  I may pm you in the future, I might need some weights cast.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome, enjoy the forum and machine shop banter.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey Booter...... greetings from Ancaster! Fire up that forge my friend, you’re about to have company! LOL

Derek


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island!


----------



## gerritv (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey Booter, 
welcome from St Catharines.

Gerrit


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Desab (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome Sir


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi Booter!  I grew up near Burloak Drive...  Also been machining a little over 40 years...  Welcome!


----------

